# Verschiedene Metalle in einem Kreislauf



## Ezuro (31. Januar 2016)

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder,

des Öfteren habe ich gelesen, dass man verschiedene Metalle in einem Kreislauf vermeiden sollte. Leider bestehen fast alle Anschlüsse, die ich kenne, aus vernickeltem Messing - vor allem bei Modellen von Bitspower und EK Water Blocks.
Selbst wenn man einen Radiator aus Kupfer sowie Kupferblöcke für die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor hat, sind dennoch Messing und Nickel durch die Anschlüsse in der Wasserkühlung enthalten. Wirkt sich dies auf die Lebenszeit der Wasserkühlung aus und wie kann man eventuelle Korrosion vermeiden?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. Januar 2016)

Das Problem besteht lediglich wenn du edle und unedle metalle in einem Kreislauf verwendest.


----------



## Combi (31. Januar 2016)

also keine aluminium-radiatoren mit kupfer kombinieren.
das führt zu einer galvanischen reaktion,die positiv geladene teilchen zum negativen pol zieht.
im grunde: sehr schlechte sache...sollte man nie machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Januar 2016)

Nickel passiviert sehr stark, weshalb es trotz des Korrosionspotentials zu Kupfer nur sehr langsam angegriffen wird. Nickel ist deutlich unedler als Kupfer, aber nicht so unedel wie Alu und die Passivierung ist stärker, weshlab es auch auf unedelen Metallen gern als Korrosionschutzzschicht eingesetzt wird. Bei Messing dient es mehr der Optik, denn wer will schon goldfarbene Anschlüsse.... 
Das Messing unter einer Nickelschicht hat außerdem zunächst keinen Wasserkontakt und sobald es welchen hat, weil die Nickelschicht irgendwann eben durch ist, ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch, denn Messing ist ne Kupferbasislegierung die nur ein geringes Korrosionspotential gegen Kupfer aufbaut. Um Nickelschichten vor Korrosion zu schützen nutzt man am besten Korrosionsschutzzusätze im Wasser. Alles in allem ist sind Messing, Nickel und Kupfer zusammen in einem Kreislauf aber nichts wirklich kritisches. Allenfalls die Optik leidet ohne Korrosionsschutz mit der Zeit halt etwas - aber meist auch nur an Stellen die man nicht sieht. Dass Bauteile durchkorrodieren wirst du da jedenfalls nicht erleben - ganz im Gegensatz zu Alu und Kupfer in einem Kreislauf. Das sollte man wirklich tunlichst vermeiden. Selbst eloxiertes Alu, bei dem das Alu eigentlich keinen Kontakt zum Wasser hat, besteht Korrosionsgefahr, denn die Eloxalschicht ist aufgrund ihrer Sprödigkeit sehr empfindlich und selten wirklich 100%ig dicht. Auf Dauer sind solche Kreisläufe ohne intensiven Korrosionschutzeinsatz und dessen kontinuierliche Pflege sehr oft von schwerwiegender Korrosion bis hin zu Leckagen an durchkorrodierten Alubauteilen betroffen. Die Korrosionsprodukte setzen außerdem die Kühlstrukturen zu.


----------



## SonicNoize (1. Februar 2016)

Ezuro schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man einen Radiator aus Kupfer sowie Kupferblöcke für die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor hat, sind dennoch Messing und Nickel durch die Anschlüsse in der Wasserkühlung enthalten


Das ist tatsächlich weniger problematisch, die Kombination aus Kupfer und Messing klappt ganz gut, wie auch schon geschrieben wurde.

Ich hatte zuletzt diese Kombination aus Messing (Radiator) und Kupfer, mit Korrosionsschutz im Wasser und einem kleinen Filter im Kreislauf vor dem CPU-Kühler lief diese Kühlung über 3 Jahre ohne jegliche Wartung. Nach den 3 Jahren hatten sich ein paar Krümel im Filter gesammelt, allerdings waren die kaum erwähnenswert. Vermutlich hätten die sich im CPU-Kühler festgesetzt, daher fand ich diesen Filter sehr praktisch.

Extrem schlechte Erfahrungen hingegen habe ich mit der frühen Version des i-Cool von Innovatek, aber das ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre oder noch länger her. Dort wurde ein Kupferkern in eloxiertes Aluminium gepresst. Nach einem Jahr war der so verstopft und voll mit Salzen und Korrosionsprodukten, dass der nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war.


----------

